# my "brand new to me" cam



## 2WheelPhoto (May 18, 2011)

I was handed an ancient family cam says  "Jiffy-Kodak".

Kudo's to BHPHoto for helping me out with some "620 film" they said would work.

can't wait to take some mad photo's.

here's the cam as viewed by my Nikon


----------



## Mitica100 (May 19, 2011)

Congrats, it's a great looking Deco style Kodak. BTW, you can also use 120 film if you respool it onto 620 spools. Find out *here* how to do it.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 19, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 31, 2011)

this baby takes some mad effect photos. hardest part of the whole ordeal wasn't finding 120 film on a 620 spool but finding a place to develop


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 9, 2011)

The "collector's" forum seems dead, but I'm going to keep posting if thats OK! I love playing with elderly cams


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nah, it's not dead. Just not as active as others, that's all. If you look at the recent posts you'll see there are quite a few. Meanwhile go ahead and post!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 9, 2011)

Mitica100 said:


> Nah, it's not dead. Just not as active as others, that's all. If you look at the recent posts you'll see there are quite a few. Meanwhile go ahead and post!


 
Thank you sir, maybe I'm not looking at it right I see only *14 threads total?* But it is late here in FL I'm probabaly losing my mind hehe


----------



## MWG (Jun 9, 2011)

nice cam!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 9, 2011)

MWG said:


> nice cam!


 
thank you sir


----------



## Proteus617 (Jun 9, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Thank you sir, maybe I'm not looking at it right I see only *14 threads total?* But it is late here in FL I'm probabaly losing my mind hehe



Scroll down to the bottom of the page.  See the thread display options?  Change the drop down from "last day" to "last year" and see the thread count increase to 197.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a Jiffy Kodak as well, but mine doesn't have the cool Deco style pattern o the front.

I would love to shoot with mine, but the bellows are leaking light in a couple places, so I have a feeling the photos wouldn't turn out very well.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 10, 2011)

RRYANSMITHH said:


> I have a Jiffy Kodak as well, but mine doesn't have the cool Deco style pattern o the front.
> 
> I would love to shoot with mine, but the bellows are leaking light in a couple places, so I have a feeling the photos wouldn't turn out very well.



You could try a quick and temporary fix with the help of black gaffer's tape. If the holes are small you could also paint over with some plasticky black paint, the kind is used to cover various tools' handles (I forget the name of it).


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 10, 2011)

Mitica100 said:


> RRYANSMITHH said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Jiffy Kodak as well, but mine doesn't have the cool Deco style pattern o the front.
> ...



Thank you! I'll definitely try that. The holes seem to be pretty bad, so I may just have to retire it to the shelf if those two ideas don't work.

I just looked at it, it's a Jiffy Kodak Series II. That's probably why it looks a little different than the one at the top of the thread, haha.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 10, 2011)

2WheelPhoto, are your viewfinders clear? Mine are a bit hazy.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 10, 2011)

Mine are hazy but I can still see through them. There are some tips floating around the forum how to clear them, but I haven't made an attempt yet. I love the camera, I plan to take it out when I shoot parties and such with my Nikon and shoot one or two with this thing in B&W.  Next time I'm going to try some 400 asa film. I don't think the 400  graininess will be as big of a drawback as having the extra speed will be a benefit in regards to this cam.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 10, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Mine are hazy but I can still see through them. There are some tips floating around the forum how to clear them, but I haven't made an attempt yet. I love the camera, I plan to take it out when I shoot parties and such with my Nikon and shoot one or two with this thing in B&W.  Next time I'm going to try some 400 asa film. I don't think the 400  graininess will be as big of a drawback as having the extra speed will be a benefit in regards to this cam.



Yeah, I haven't attempted yet either. I'm always a bit nervous when taking apart old cameras to clean them, haha. I may try to shoot with mine if I get something done with the bellows. Although, I'm not sure how I'll find 616 film.

When I shot my cousin's wedding, I brought my Kodak Duaflex II with black and white 400 in it, and I got some really fun shots, especially considering that it was my first time shooting with the camera.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 11, 2011)

RRYANSMITHH said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Mine are hazy but I can still see through them. There are some tips floating around the forum how to clear them, but I haven't made an attempt yet. I love the camera, I plan to take it out when I shoot parties and such with my Nikon and shoot one or two with this thing in B&W.  Next time I'm going to try some 400 asa film. I don't think the 400  graininess will be as big of a drawback as having the extra speed will be a benefit in regards to this cam.
> ...



Good luck with it, I was able to order the 620 film from BHPhoto.com, you may want to check 'em out


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, I shop qt B&H quite a but, but I wasn't able to find any 616. The spool for 616 is exponentially larger than both 620 and 120.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 11, 2011)

620 and 120 are basically the same size film, the 620 has a skinnier spool.

The 616 is larger but you might be able to modify the two 616 spools, if you have two on hand. You could basically build and glue two disc shaped stoppers on each spool, the width between them being that of the 120/620 film width. Place these stops so the film rests in the middle of the film window. You will end up with an odd size negative but you will end up with a negative.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 11, 2011)

I'l definitely have to try this. I do have two spools lying around somewhere, I believe.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 11, 2011)

Mitica100 said:


> 620 and 120 are basically the same size film, the 620 has a skinnier spool.
> 
> The 616 is larger but you might be able to modify the two 616 spools, if you have two on hand. You could basically build and glue two disc shaped stoppers on each spool, the width between them being that of the 120/620 film width. Place these stops so the film rests in the middle of the film window. You will end up with an odd size negative but you will end up with a negative.


----------

